# News & Current Events > World News & Affairs >  Boris Nemtsov, leading Putin critic, shot and killed in Moscow

## jct74

> *Boris Nemtsov, leading Putin critic, shot and killed in Moscow*
> 
> Published February 28, 2015
> FoxNews.com
> 
> A top political nemesis of President Vladimir Putin was shot and killed early Saturday in central Moscow, Russian police said, one day before an opposition rally was scheduled to take place.
> 
> Boris Nemtsov, 55, a former deputy prime minister, was shot four times from a passing car as he was walking on a bridge just outside the Kremlin. Interior Ministry spokeswoman Yelena Alexeyeva told reporters on the scene that Nemtsov was walking with a female acquaintance, a Ukrainian citizen, when a vehicle drove up and unidentified assailants shot him dead. The woman wasn't hurt.
> 
> ...


read more:
http://www.foxnews.com/world/2015/02...led-in-moscow/

----------


## pcosmar

"A top political nemesis" ?  Opposition Leader?

I am seeing this thrown around in news spin.

He was a largely disliked underling of Boris Yeltsin. A minor politician with a limited following. 

Has made millions as a businessman (Organized Crime?) and has been making enemies all on his own. 

But hell,, never let a Russian bashing opportunity pass.

----------


## jmdrake

Sad for his family.  Putin is straight up gansta.  Russia, Ukraine and that whole region is still none of our business.

----------


## AngryCanadian

> Sad for his family.  Putin is straight up gansta.  Russia, Ukraine and that whole region is still none of our business.


Boris is hated by the majority of Russians because of the past with Yeltsin.

----------


## Suzanimal

I'm not well versed in Russian politics but if I remember correctly Nemtsov is funded by the NED which I've heard is a CIA front.




> The CIA-Soros Partnership
> 
> A curious link between George Soros and the CIA has emerged as a result of disclosures of funding of a Malaysian media organization by the National Endowment for Democracy. It turns out it was NED funding and Soros funding.
> 
> NED has long been known as a CIA front. In the clip below, one time CIA case officer Phil Agee describes the developments that led up to the formation of NED and how NED operates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.economicpolicyjournal.com...rtnership.html

----------


## Zippyjuan

Nemtsov has been critical of Putin.  Just the day before he was on a radio station criticizing Putin for his actions in the Ukraine.  

http://news.yahoo.com/nemtsov-urged-...103639731.html




> Nemtsov urged end to Ukraine conflict hours before killing
> 
> Moscow (AFP) - Three hours before his death, Boris Nemtsov gave an interview to a Moscow radio station, *condemning President Vladimir Putin's actions in Ukraine and calling for an end to the conflict.*
> 
> In a 45-minute live interview on the popular Echo of Moscow station, Nemtsov urged listeners to take part in an opposition rally in Moscow on Sunday.
> 
> The organisers are now planning a march to mourn his killing instead.
> 
> Nemtsov had said the rally would demand "an immediate end to the war in Ukraine," backing the Western view, denied by the Kremlin, that Russian troops are engaged in the fighting between Ukrainian forces and pro-Moscow separatists.
> ...

----------


## AngryCanadian

> Nemtsov has been critical of Putin.  Just the day before he was on a radio station criticizing Putin for his actions in the Ukraine.  
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/nemtsov-urged-...103639731.html





> Just the day before he was on a radio station criticizing Putin for his actions in the Ukraine.


Of course he did thats what he is paid to do by the CIA.

----------


## juleswin

Nemtsov, a former deputy prime minister, angered the government two years ago when he charged that billions of dollars had been stolen from funds designated for the 2014 Winter Olympics in Sochi, his home town. He blamed “Putin’s friends” for the alleged embezzlement, which he described as “a real threat to Russia’s national security.”
snip......

*A year earlier, Putin warned publicly that his opponents were prepared to murder one of their own so they could blame him for the death*.“They are looking for a so-called sacrificial victim among some prominent figures,” Putin, a former KGB agent, told a gathering of the All-Russia Popular Front, a group organized to support him, ahead of Russia’s 2012 presidential election. “They will knock him off, I beg your pardon, and then blame the authorities for that.”
snip....

Nemtsov, an opponent whom Putin was said to despise more than most, said at the time that it was up to the authorities to prevent such a crime.“If the head of the federal government, who controls all intelligence agencies, makes a public statement that he has information about such a provocation and such a crime, he must do everything to prevent it and not just publicly scare Russians,” he told the Interfax news agency. 

http://www.washingtonpost.com/world/...ending_strip_2

Not saying Putin is a saint, but if he wanted to disappear Nemtsov, there are a million better KGB tried methods to do so. Suicide is one of them. Who ever assassinated him this way wanted to further tarnish Putin's reputation. He doesn't benefit at all from killing him this way. He would be making a saint out of a former unpopular, corrupt politician who stole millions and helped wreck the Russian economy during the Yelston years.

----------


## Zippyjuan

It is interesting that stories about killing or arresting opposition in Russia is Putin Bashing. If the exact same thing were happening here people would be screaming about government oppression.

----------


## silverhandorder

So Putin had motive.

----------


## juleswin

> It is interesting that stories about killing or arresting opposition in Russia is Putin Bashing. If the exact same thing were happening here people would be screaming about government oppression.


Because it seems the world is ready to blame it on Putin before any investigation has started. Whats with the media calling him an opposition leader? he wasn't leading anything. Pussy riot were more of an opposition leader than this guy.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Officially, there is no opposition in Russia.

http://www.theguardian.com/world/201...moscow-reports




> Earlier this month, Nemtsov gave an interview in which he said he was scared that Putin would try to have him killed. A self-assured and colourful character, Nemtsov enjoyed the media spotlight and never minced his words. He came to prominence as a reform-minded governor in the Nizhny Novgorod region during the 1990s, before he was named deputy prime minister under Yeltsin.
> 
> He had criticised Putin and his regime both for corruption and for the recent war in Ukraine, which he said was manufactured by Putin.* He was featured in a number of lists of traitors and members of a supposed “fifth column” inside Russia published by pro-Kremlin and nationalist figures.
> 
> Putin himself has spoken of a “fifth column” in the country and, in recent weeks, politicians and nationalists launched an “anti-Maidan” movement in Russia and said they would not allow opposition politicians to create a Ukrainian-style uprising in Moscow*, suggesting that the opposition was working at the behest of foreign enemies of Russia.


He was killed just a day before hosting an opposition rally.

----------


## thoughtomator

> So Putin had motive.


I'm pretty sure Putin had no motive to have it go down in a way that guaranteed he'd be blamed for it.

If you think Putin ordered this hit, you are orders of magnitude from an appropriate level of cynicism.

----------


## AuH20

Putin does not conduct himself in such an outrageous manner. If he wants you dead, he's not going to be so sloppy. It looks like the CIA that contracted the hit.

----------


## silverhandorder

> I'm pretty sure Putin had no motive to have it go down in a way that guaranteed he'd be blamed for it.
> 
> If you think Putin ordered this hit, you are orders of magnitude from an appropriate level of cynicism.


I don't think so but that is my personal opinion. 

You can't deny that everyone who hates him will blame him for it. And no one can prove it one way or the other.

----------


## Zippyjuan

It certainly could have been some nationalists angry at what he said on the radio earlier that day.  But I doubt Putin would be upset at the outcome. One less opponent to be concerned about. Police did detain the woman he was with. 

http://www.theguardian.com/world/201...moscow-reports




> Footage from the scene showed police experts examining the corpse of a man, dressed in jeans and lying on the tarmac, with the domes of St Basil’s in the background. Fellow opposition politicians confirmed the news, while a police spokeswoman said a manhunt was under way for the killer.
> 
> “He was shot four times in the back, as a result of which he died,” Elena Alekseyeva told Russian television. She added that the killer escaped in a light-coloured car.
> 
> Other official sources told Russian media that Nemtsov had been walking with a female companion, who was unharmed, at the time of the killing. The woman was reportedly a Ukrainian national and was taken for questioning by police. One report described her as a model who was 30 years his junior

----------


## silverhandorder

Yeah the woman is interesting. Shr was very young. 23. Russian news made it sound like she was a gf.

----------


## Jamesiv1

> Nemtsov has been critical of Putin.  Just the day before he was on a radio station criticizing Putin for his actions in the Ukraine.


just goes to show - don't mess with Putin

like a boss

----------


## enhanced_deficit

Let's not rush to assumptions.

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post5797433

----------


## thoughtomator

> Yeah the woman is interesting. Shr was very young. 23. Russian news made it sound like she was a gf.


There are pictures that make it clear that they were definitely lovers.

----------


## AngryCanadian

Here's Boris with the President of Russia and World Ruler Sen McCain, his photo was taken before his death. McCain the bringer of death.

----------


## UWDude

> Putin does not conduct himself in such an outrageous manner. If he wants you dead, he's not going to be so sloppy. It looks like the CIA that contracted the hit.


Exactly, the FSB kills like the CIA kills, they make it look like an accident.  they don't kill in front of the Kremlin.  That's Hollywood level CIA showmanship.

----------


## AngryCanadian

> Exactly, the FSB kills like the CIA kills, they make it look like an accident.  they don't kill in front of the Kremlin.  That's Hollywood level CIA showmanship.


What occurred in Moscow was a false flag agaisnt Russia and Putin.

----------


## randomname



----------


## Zippyjuan

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-31677506




> *Boris Nemtsov murder: Tens of thousands march in Moscow*
> 
> Tens of thousands of people have marched through central Moscow to honour opposition politician Boris Nemtsov, who was shot dead on Friday.
> 
> They carried portraits of Mr Nemtsov and banners saying "I am not afraid".
> 
> He had been due to lead an opposition march on Sunday but his killing turned the event into a mourning rally.
> 
> Mr Nemtsov's allies have accused the Kremlin of involvement, but President Vladimir Putin condemned the murder as "vile" and vowed to find the killers.
> ...

----------


## AngryCanadian

> For not being a "true opposition" and having a "limited following" a lot of people sure turned up in Moscow today. 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-31677506






> a lot of people sure turned up in Moscow today


Not enough to start a uprising in the name of your beloved McCain.  And NGOs.





Here you go. Not a lot of people. How ironic you posted an article from the state controlled news outlet BBC.

----------


## Zippyjuan

I am no fan of McCain. He is not "my beloved man". He thinks there is a military solution to every problem.   Your state run source also shows a huge crowd. Moscow city police estimated 21,000. Other estimates go as high as 50,000.  Hardly "not a lot of people".  http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articl...dead-in-moscow

RT (Russian media) on it:  

http://rt.com/news/236569-nemtsov-mo...-rally-murder/




> *Thousands mourn slain opposition politician Nemtsov at Moscow march*
> 
> Thousands gathered at a rally in commemoration of the murdered opposition figure Boris Nemtsov in the Russian capital. Demonstrators have marched through the center of Moscow, crossing over the bridge near the Kremlin where the politician was shot dead.
> 
> At the beginning of the rally, Moscow police said around 16,500 people were taking part. After it ended at about 5 pm local time, *police said that according to their estimates at least 21,000 people attended the event. Opposition member Sergey Davidis said nearly 50,000 people participated in the march, RIA Novosti reported.*
> 
> The rally’s participants marched in silence. Those in the front row were holding a banner reading, “Heroes don’t die and these bullets target each of us.
> 
> Police also prevented about a dozen nationalists, some wearing masks, carrying black-yellow-and-white flags, from participating in the march.
> ...


Nemtzov wanted to end military interventions in Ukraine, less military spending, more privatization, and more freedoms for people such as freedom of speech and political reforms.  




> Nemtsov said he wanted to see corrupt Russian politicians be prosecuted, to halve military spending and to boost the education budget.
> 
> But he acknowledged that the deeply divided opposition was struggling to make its views heard in Russia.
> 
> He called for the lifting of an unspoken ban on opposition voices on the national television channels that largely form public opinion.
> 
> "Of course we need political reforms in the country," he insisted.


http://news.yahoo.com/nemtsov-urged-...103639731.html

----------


## jmdrake

> Boris is hated by the majority of Russians because of the past with Yeltsin.


I think you meant to say "was?"  The man is no more.  Regardless, if everybody in Russia loved him and if Putin himself did it (don't know that he did), none of this worth World War III.

----------


## juleswin

We can see above how this brilliant over the top killing of a so called opposition leader on the eve of his rally/exposure of Putin is working out for Putin. A political novice could have told you that nothing good for Putin would come out of this. But we are supposed to believe that Putin who masterminded the Ukraine crisis, shot down MH70 etc etc did this killing like some teenager playing Grand theft auto was the mastermind.

Also, you can also watch him warning of this sort of event here.

----------


## AngryCanadian

[QUOTE=Zippyjuan;5798213]I am no fan of McCain. He is not "my beloved man". He thinks there is a military solution to every problem.   Your state run source also shows a huge crowd. Moscow city police estimated 21,000. Other estimates go as high as 50,000.  Hardly "not a lot of people".  http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articl...dead-in-moscow

RT (Russian media) on it:  

http://rt.com/news/236569-nemtsov-mo...-rally-murder/



Nemtzov wanted to end military interventions in Ukraine, less military spending, more privatization, and more freedoms for people such as freedom of speech and political reforms.  


*Other estimates go as high as 50,000. Hardly "not a lot of people*

Your hilarious your Other estimates  are the same lying scums that lied about the Libyan, Syrian protests... As for Sergey Davidis, he is in the same camp as Boris and his westren pro NATO, PRO Euporean Union party.


* Your state run source also shows a huge crowd.* 
Haha do watch again. Because its clear the video doesn't show a crowd of 50,000.

----------


## Zippyjuan

I guess Russian Media lied in their estimates.

----------


## AngryCanadian

> I guess Russian Media lied in their estimates.


Now your beloved Westren news media have lied yet again. Is not 50,000 its rather less then what you wanted it to Dem.

----------

